# 1936-1939...EXCELSIOR BICYCLE FOR SALE.. RARE!...CHICAGO,IL...HURRY!!!!!ending soon!!



## nakedgeorge (Aug 15, 2010)

ebay link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140438398818&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

or contact george

773-622-7096

gfunkpunk@gmail.com


----------

